# Canadian Bacon



## crazymoon (May 16, 2019)

A big shout out to Bear and Disco for their bacon posts which I followed. Pork loin was on sale:






Added the cure and brown sugar:





I put the two halves on ziploc bags and left in the fridge for 14 days with a daily flip(ended up being 21 days).Soaked for about 45 minutes with three water changes ,patted dry and added cracked black pepper,onion powder and garlic powder.





I did a fry taste to check the flavor/saltiness. It was perfect and into the smoker for 2 hours with dampers wide open .Added apple and smoked for two hours, stopped the smoke and brought the meat up to 145 * IT.





Sliced at about 1/8 inch and packaged up some but consumed a lot on Mothers Day breakfast.





 Some did make it to the freezer! Thanks for looking ! CM


----------



## ponzLL (May 16, 2019)

Dang that looks really good. Definitely interested in trying this. Can you share a bit of detail on the curing process?


----------



## pc farmer (May 16, 2019)

Looks great CM.   I am out from the last pigs I did from the fall.


----------



## chopsaw (May 16, 2019)

CM , looks good bud !


----------



## JC in GB (May 16, 2019)

Nice work.  Beautiful outcome.  My next Canadian style bacon I am gong to use some onion garlic and black pepper like you did.  That looks wonderful!!!


----------



## pushok2018 (May 16, 2019)

Only one thing I don't like here: I CANNOT TRY IT!!! CM, nice job - I am sure  your CB tastes exactly how it looks! Like!


----------



## Murray (May 16, 2019)

ponzLL said:


> Dang that looks really good. Definitely interested in trying this. Can you share a bit of detail on the curing process?



Search their posts and have a shopping list on hand. Both those gentlemen have some excellent tutorials that I refer too before I smoke anything.


----------



## crazymoon (May 16, 2019)

ponzLL said:


> Dang that looks really good. Definitely interested in trying this. Can you share a bit of detail on the curing process?


PLL, I use tender quick cure at 1 tablespoon per pound of meat and then 2 teaspoons of brown sugar for one pound of meat.Check out this post for great info:
**New------Canadian Bacon*
I tried to copy/paste Discos' post to here  also but to no avail?


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 16, 2019)

Man that looks good. I haven't done any in awhile after seeing your post I think its about time!


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 16, 2019)

That bacon is looking real good to me, CM.  How much smoke flavor did you get with just 2 hours of smoke??
POINT
Gary


----------



## SGMan (May 16, 2019)

ponzLL said:


> Dang that looks really good. Definitely interested in trying this. Can you share a bit of detail on the curing process?



Take a look at Bearcarvers signature.  He has the link to his step by step on making Canadian bacon. 
Sooooooooo good! 

You wont be disappointed!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (May 16, 2019)

Looks good! Reminds me I oughta make some more my self!


----------



## JC in GB (May 16, 2019)

I am taking a pork loin out of the freezer right now!

Back bacon here we come!


----------



## crazymoon (May 17, 2019)

GaryHibbert said:


> That bacon is looking real good to me, CM.  How much smoke flavor did you get with just 2 hours of smoke??
> POINT
> Gary



Gary, It had a nice smoky flavor without overpowering the bacon.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (May 17, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> I am taking a pork loin out of the freezer right now!
> 
> Back bacon here we come!



now I want to get a pork loin too... Maybe a GFS run is in order..


----------



## JC in GB (May 17, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> now I want to get a pork loin too... Maybe a GFS run is in order..



Was at GFS yesterday picking up some gloves and chicken...  Going to give their store brand briquettes a try.  The GFS lump works quite well.  I like their online ordering App and they have great meat prices for BBQ.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 17, 2019)

Looks Great, CM!!!
Very Nice Job!!
Like.
I knew you'd love it.

Bear


----------



## TomKnollRFV (May 18, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> Was at GFS yesterday picking up some gloves and chicken...  Going to give their store brand briquettes a try.  The GFS lump works quite well.  I like their online ordering App and they have great meat prices for BBQ.



Huh. My GFS never had lump..I'll need to ask about that!


----------

